# Glass scupltures made from lightning on the beach?



## Liz (May 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen Sweet Home Alabama? The husband made these glass sculptures that were made by lightning strikes on the beach. He would set up these metal rods into the beach during a storm and hopefully, lightning would strike on the beach. In the movie, it formed these really cool looking glass sculptures. Does anyone know if these kind of sculptures really exist?


----------



## wongy74 (May 22, 2005)

Ooh. I hope so! That looked pretty cool. :icon_love


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 22, 2005)

I've never seen anyone actually do the lightning thing, but it looks like a big hassle. I did once see an artist who used dynamite to shape metal. THAT was cool looking, but also seemed like a big hassle.

Originally Posted by *Liz* Has anyone ever seen Sweet Home Alabama? The husband made these glass sculptures that were made by lightning strikes on the beach. He would set up these metal rods into the beach during a storm and hopefully, lightning would strike on the beach. In the movie, it formed these really cool looking glass sculptures. Does anyone know if these kind of sculptures really exist?


----------

